# Tinted windows or blinds ?



## jimmy50 (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like some advise on tinting the windows on the front of my house.
It costs about the same to tint my windows as it does to by new blinds.
But I was thinking that the blinds might be better, because at night you might be able to see in the house. Can any one offer any advise on this ?


----------



## dakuda (Jun 29, 2009)

I would prefer the blinds simply because there are times when I want the light.  If you tint them, you will never get that choice.


----------



## shan2themax (Jun 29, 2009)

Jimmy,
  What Dakuda says is true... blinds will allow light in... I just tinted my windows and it was by no means cheap... 3 windows was 35$$.... and it always looks overcast through the windows.... I only chose to tint because I cannot afford to replace the windows right now and I do get ALOT of heat through the windows.  So, I chose to tint and recaulk the interior of the windows in lieu of having to replace them RIGHT now.  I will take a pic during the day tomorrow and post it so that you can see the difference.... I havent done my storm door yet, so, I will take one that has the tinted and non tinted and hopefully that will help you!!!! (I do have blinds up also)

:2cents:


----------



## shan2themax (Jun 30, 2009)

I took some pics today as promised.... You cant tell a huge difference in teh pics... but there is a difference... you will see that the screen door has more glare and its brighter, whereas the windows are more dull...... Hope it helps you some


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 5, 2009)

Jimmy50:

I've got a pile of old blinds left behind by tenants who chose to put up new blinds instead of living with the curtains provided in the suite.  If you're willing to pay for the packing and shipping, and fill out the necessary declaration forms for your US customs, they're yours for the asking.

Generally, tenants who put up blinds did so in order to cut down on the radiant heat from the Sun coming through the windows.  Metals, even the thin metal in Venetian blind slats, are the most opaque materials known to man.  You can stop more light with a piece of aluminum foil than you can with any other material of equal thickness.  And, that's not just true of visible light; it's also true of the entire electromagnetic spectrum.  (although I'm not entirely sure if radio waves can penetrate through metal)  So, by putting up metal blinds, you can greatly reduce the amount of infra red light (or heat) that comes in through your window.


----------

